# Things that piss you off but really shouldn't



## snake (Sep 15, 2015)

We all have them and if you have a significant other, they tend to point them out.

One of many for me is the announcement and/or verbiage before movie that comes on TV that says, "This film has been modified from its original version. It has been formatted to fit this screen." I really don't need to know that. It has never effected me in my entire life to have that knowledge.

Along those lines is the, "Some content my be deemed objectionable to some viewers." Well if you're watching a show about surviving in Alaska, you may see something killed. If you're to stupid to know this before hand, then you're too dumb to even watch TV, and that's bad.


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2015)

I get extremely angry when I hear someone chew, even if their mouth is closed.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 15, 2015)

people who make ANY kind of noise during a movie in a theater or in class....I swear these people wait for the most quiet time to open noisy candy wrappers, suck on a straw when there is nothing left in the fuuuking cup..or even worse eat the fuuuking ice!!


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 15, 2015)

no fuuuking manners these days at all!


----------



## Dex (Sep 15, 2015)

Jenner said:


> no fuuuking manners these days at all!



I hear ya. It was your generation that stopped disciplining their children. Now kids just do what they want. We should start beating them again and giving schools the ok as well. Little shites.


----------



## DF (Sep 15, 2015)

jol's name change makes me very angry!


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 15, 2015)

I am pissed that people now days get "offended" at everything, and once offended then we must change our attitudes and language to avoid offending them at all costs.

Ties in with the discipline issue... everyone thinks that their little bubble shouldn't be taken away.  I wish they had a chance to see some of the true evil that the world has.


----------



## Lilo (Sep 15, 2015)

Having the shoelace on my left foot tied tighter than on my right. Right tighter than left or equally tied is okay, but if the left shoe feels tighter it bugs me so much I cannot walk or think about anything else.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 15, 2015)

Dex said:


> I hear ya. It was your generation that stopped disciplining their children. Now kids just do what they want. We should start beating them again and giving schools the ok as well. Little shites.



these are fuuking adults!!

chick in class last night sitting next to me couldn't stop yawning...big fuuking yawns with sound, never once covered her mouth or try to stifle it...in the front row..might as well have yawned in the instructors face...so rude...wanted to punch her in the arm..she would have stopped I bet...

on top of that...shit made me want to yawn!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 15, 2015)

When people make useless non weightlifting threads on a weightlifting forum!!!


----------



## Lilo (Sep 15, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> When people make useless non weightlifting threads on a weightlifting forum!!!



You mean like the one about cheeeeese?


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 15, 2015)

People who finish sentences. Oh ok, you think you know where I was going with this statement? Sure, just let me shut the **** up so you can hear yourself talk.

People who can't make coffee without getting grounds in the pot...


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 15, 2015)

Lol well I'm staff I'm allowed.


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 15, 2015)

Idiots who use synthol
Idiots who give AAS such a bad name because they do no research before they try them
Idiots who made AAS schedule 3 drugs
Idiots who voted the previous idiots into office


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 15, 2015)

The "Caution: Contents may be hot" labels on hot coffee...

How gas prices always end in 9/10ths...

The sheer volume of packaging on certain products. Let me open this bag to reveal a smaller bag that is filled with a two pack of individually wrapped items. Bah!


----------



## Yaya (Sep 15, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> When people make useless non weightlifting threads on a weightlifting forum!!!



So u must really hate me....and LeanHerm


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 15, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> The "Caution: Contents may be hot" labels on hot coffee...
> 
> How gas prices always end in 9/10ths...



I actually like the coffee thing, some lawyer made mad $$$.  Basically my hero.  Get rich quick!

But seriously, it came up because the coffee was insanely hot.  If the companies make it not to super-heated levels, then the warning would be unnecessary.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 15, 2015)

Christmas: 

songs playing in the stores starting in November.

commercials reminding you to hurry up and buy.

Kids wanting toys the parents can't afford and thn when they get them giving santa claus all the credit.

trees after Christmas being left for dead shedding needles and spilling sap.

Kids being shits because they didn't get the right gifts this & that

What uh pain in the naughty and (hey jenner) nice ass







[/IMG]


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 15, 2015)

People who feel compelled to constantly remind you of what the weather is doing outside.

"Boy it's a hot one today!"


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 15, 2015)

10 hot dogs per pack and only 8 buns...

Temperature adjustment in most showers. Cold, cold, cold, cold, LAVA, cold, cold.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 15, 2015)

ron's on a roll....perfect thread for him.....


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 15, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> People who feel compelled to constantly remind you of what the weather is doing outside.



When a dude says that to a hot chick it's just a polite way of saying "I'd like to tongue punch your fart box"


----------



## snake (Sep 15, 2015)

Jenner said:


> ron's on a roll....perfect thread for him.....



Come on Ron, let it out. 

People that take communion, and then genuflect when leaving church 2 min early. "I respect you God but I'm not waiting in the parking lot to get out of here"


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 15, 2015)

snake said:


> Come on Ron, let it out.
> 
> People that take communion, and then genuflect when leaving church 2 min early. "I respect you God but I'm not waiting in the parking lot to get out of here"



LOL, humans will be humans!


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 15, 2015)

So then I was walking, you know what I am saying, I saw this, you know what I am saying, i was like damn, you know what i am saying.  NO I HAVE NO FKN CLUE WHAT YOU ARE SAYING.   I cant stand this shit.


----------



## Cabo (Sep 15, 2015)

People in business that ignore my emails.The only time I hear from them is when they want something.Then they expect my to get right back to them within minutes.

Oh,my bank account pisses me off everyday.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 15, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> So then I was walking, you know what I am saying, I saw this, you know what I am saying, i was like damn, you know what i am saying.  NO I HAVE NO FKN CLUE WHAT YOU ARE SAYING.   I cant stand this shit.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...I hate that shit also!!

I had an instructor once that said "um" constantly...I tried to make a tick mark every time she said it but got bored real quick...lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 15, 2015)

People driving the speed limit and won't get out of my way


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 15, 2015)

Like doc said : "people"


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 15, 2015)

Chicks that turn out to be dudes in the end. 

Happened to a buddy of mine stationed in Hawaii. Get drunk, find "hot chick", get hotel room, find a dick....


----------



## Yaya (Sep 15, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Chicks that turn out to be dudes in the end.
> 
> Happened to a buddy of mine stationed in Hawaii. Get drunk, find "hot chick", get hotel room, find a dick....



Its more common then anyone thinks.. just type around fellas..


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 15, 2015)

Being smarter than everyone.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 15, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Being smarter than everyone.



its a killer, just makes you wana smack people.  

too many dumb asses


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 15, 2015)

Women playing hard to get.

Women blaming you for everything... even if you are not around it's still somehow your fault.


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 15, 2015)

The last pin


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 15, 2015)

Seeing obese people eating fat food.

Seeing obese people feeding their children fat food

Seeing obese people making obese children.



Edit to add:  What made me think of this is there is this giant fat **** in class with me and I hate him.  I would not hire him because he is a walking medical problem.  I would not hire him because he can't take care of himself, how can he take care of other things.


----------



## Dex (Sep 15, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Seeing obese people eating fat food.
> 
> Seeing obese people feeding their children fat food
> 
> ...



Damn fatties are ruining healthcare. But remember, they are all beautiful and created equally. Any they can wear the same clothes that are meant for fit individuals if they want.


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2015)

I hate the fats.


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 15, 2015)

I was a fat kid growing up.  I would never want to put my son through that--True I was a good offense and defensive lineman, but I had to work my fat ass off from 7th grade on just to keep up.

Although I guess in todays world, I wasn't that fat.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 15, 2015)

Signs that say prepare to stop, and then around the corner is a guy standing in the road with a stop sign, I'm always prepared to STOP! So if I run over the guy with the stop sign my excuse is, I wasn't prepared to stop, I was trying to prepare but he came up on me so quick, I just wasn't fully prepared. Stupid shit.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Things that piss me off but probably shouldn't? That last drop or two at the bottom of the vial that you just can't get out.


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 15, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Things that piss me off but probably shouldn't? That last drop or two at the bottom of the vial that you just can't get out.




You can always get every drop.  You just aren't trying hard enough.


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 16, 2015)

My in-laws.  Didn't start really pissing me off until after we had our son, our first kid and their first grandkid.

My sister in law is straight up certifiable crazy.  Like 36 yr old child.  Her parents go on vacation, they have to take her or she will throw a fit.  And heaven forbid I don't want to decorate cookies first thing in the morning when this bitch is over here... talk about a tantrum!!!!  I could bitch about her all day, but thankfully most the time when she comes over (which is every time the parents come... plus more) my neighbors all of a sudden need help doing guy stuff... aka drinking beer but saying we are fixing cars/building the hot rod, building stuff with wood, etc.  Holy crap.  /end rant.  Told you this bitch pisses me off.


And yes, the MIL just showed up.... and I just made my first drink in a long time.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 16, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> People driving the speed limit and won't get out of my way



Exactly!! I lose my mind over this daily!
The left lane is for passing MUTHAFUKA!!!!!!


----------



## snake (Sep 16, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Being smarter than everyone.



Love this one!
I left a meeting once and my boss asked me what I thought of the "Team". I told him we have a problem when I'm the smartest guy in the room.

Can I add people that use those buzzwords. When I hear "We're a team", I know the next shoe to drop is," I need you to head this". I hear "Team" and "Head", I'm in a different place many years ago.


----------



## snake (Sep 16, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Seeing obese people making obese children.



You need to change your porn selection brother.


----------



## bvs (Sep 16, 2015)

The overly politically correct society we live in
Shitty governments
The 'war on drugs'
Women being crazy bitches

I could probably go on all day....


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 16, 2015)

Trimming my toenails


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 16, 2015)

Family guy and its constant mundane inappropriate one liners. 
Law and order special victims unit how there is no pausing or acting really. Its just one line followed by another.
People that have cars they cant afford 
People that smoke cigarettes in public
People that honk to signal the ride is here
People that talk loud on a cell phone to act important or cool
People that take a shit in a public restroom and dont flush
People that leave an an article of clothing in a public washer 
People that dont no how to park
People that walk slow in and out of the store while your driving 
People that get mad at inanimate objects (piece of shit)
People that wear x armor
People that say uber
Branch Warren 
Phil Heath


----------



## thqmas (Sep 16, 2015)

People who say they have no time to go to the gym or do any kind of sport, but somehow always know the latest developments in every stupid show that's on T.V.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 16, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> People who feel compelled to constantly remind you of what the weather is doing outside.
> 
> "Boy it's a hot one today!"



But how will I know that you know for sure if it's raining while we wait at the bus stop????


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 16, 2015)

The white girls behind me in my lit class......
White girl 1 "Do you have any gum"
White girl 2 "No, it's in my moms car..... aaaaccttuuuaaaallyyyy... I have this empty pack in my bag"
Why the **** would you point out, let alone carry one, that you have an empty pack of gum


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 16, 2015)

Panhandlers


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 16, 2015)

Phrases like "I'm the type of person that...." 

Weak minded People that feel the need to give you their biography 5 minutes into meeting them. Often in an attempt to let you know what happens when you mess with me stories. 

I will decide for myself what I think of you soon enough, no need to lobby.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 16, 2015)

People that say more than 6 times "I" in one sentence.
Example: "I know that I won't do it, but I didn't think I will have to do it, so I didn't, that's just who I am".
Usually I just bark at them back: "You, you you. You, you you you you. Happy now? Is this what you call a productive conversation?".
Seems a bit psycho, but the expression on people faces – Priceless.

Or people that no matter what you tell them, they will always answer with "I …." Or "My…"
Example: 
You: "My dog died last night".
Him: "I had a dog once, I named him Koko, he was so adorable…"

Shut up, shut up, shut up!!!


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 16, 2015)

When pob doesn't respond to my pm's


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 16, 2015)

thqmas said:


> People that say more than 6 times "I" in one sentence.
> Example: "I know that I won't do it, but I didn't think I will have to do it, so I didn't, that's just who I am".
> Usually I just bark at them back: "You, you you. You, you you you you. Happy now? Is this what you call a productive conversation?".
> Seems a bit psycho, but the expression on people faces – Priceless.
> ...



Saying "my" is fine, using "I" or "me" is self centered. "My friend" is about another person.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 16, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Saying "my" is fine, using "I" or "me" is self centered. "My friend" is about another person.



true, true...


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 16, 2015)

Stores that push the seasons!! ****ing hate seeing Halloween shit in late August!!


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 16, 2015)

Patriot1405 said:


> Stores that push the seasons!! ****ing hate seeing Halloween shit in late August!!



lol, it's cuz they know the fatties can't resist and they will make more money


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 16, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lol, it's cuz they know the fatties can't resist and they will make more money


i love candy!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 16, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Phrases like "I'm the type of person that....".



LMAO - BGH 4 the W



Patriot1405 said:


> Stores that push the seasons!! ****ing hate seeing Halloween shit in late August!!



Christmas in November is disgusting. Halloween is awesome year round how dare you!


----------



## mickems (Sep 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Christmas:
> 
> songs playing in the stores starting in November.
> 
> ...






^^^^^^^^^Scrooge^^^^


----------



## mickems (Sep 18, 2015)

People who purposely park over two parking lines, taking up 2 spaces, just because they just washed/waxed their car.


----------



## OldschoolBoost (Sep 18, 2015)

Showing up unannounced on a regular basis & expecting you to drop what you are doing to entertain them.

People who ask you to do something for them & proceed to to tell you how to do what they can't do. The reason I'm the one they asked is because I know what the hell I'm doing.

People who make plans just to change them in the final hour & expect you to be on board with the changes.

People that no matter what the situation have to top everyone else in the room. Sometimes you can let others shine a little.

Anyone who is a passenger in your vehicle & feels the need to touch the radio constantly. (Only hearing 10 sec of every song sucks)

People who tag you in everything on FB

Just a few & yes I'm not a people person


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 18, 2015)

mickems said:


> People who purposely park over two parking lines, taking up 2 spaces, just because they just washed/waxed their car.



Or people who take 8 spots at once in the far back of the lot where no one parks. It's like we get it, you have a fire truck......


----------



## Magical (Sep 18, 2015)

Having to take a shower after taking a dump because your ole lady didnt buy toilet paper. 

It may be time to whoop up on her


----------



## RISE (Sep 19, 2015)

Speciesism
Political parties
Fox News
When people act all tough when joking around but don't know when to stop.
Price of protein powder
My bank account
Banks
PC pieces of sh!t
Littering
Building stupid fuking shopping malls on beautiful pieces of land bc people are too lazy to drive 5 min down the street.

All these are actually great reasons to be pissed.


----------



## snake (May 5, 2016)

People who keep saying, "Right" when you're explaining something important to them! Fuukers arn't even listening, they are just trying to move the conversation to an end.


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 5, 2016)

This one guy at work who thinks he so clever because he uses the catch phrase catch 22. When I'm trying to change in or out of my frc in a drowned corner of the locker room and a guy who doesn't have a locker on this side comes to sit down in the chair next to us to put his boots on when there's already 3 or 4 people in 6x6 floor space changing.

****ing Co workers


----------



## anewguy (May 5, 2016)

People that say "unirelevant" or whatever the hell else that doesn't make sense.  I had an auditor doing that to me repeatedly during an audit and it was SO hard to take her seriously because that's just ****ing stupid.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 5, 2016)

Ecksrated.


----------



## dongerlord33 (May 5, 2016)

People who feel entitled because of ethnicity, sexual preference  or gender.


----------



## dongerlord33 (May 5, 2016)

But now that I'm thinking about it  people with no manners really piss me off also.


----------



## snake (May 5, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Ecksrated.



This is about those 16 reps he did in the squat, right?


----------



## Iron1 (May 5, 2016)

Life as a whole.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 5, 2016)

snake said:


> This is about those 16 reps he did in the squat, right?



Perhaps...


----------



## Bigmike (May 5, 2016)

It makes me sooo mad how OFFENDED everyone gets over everything!!! Iv had people get offended that I wear Tommy Hilfiger, offended that I drink duncin donuts, offended because I go to church, offended that I eat meat, iv even had people get offended by my Detroit accent, saying that my accent is ****ing "racist" people are offended by my American flag TShirt, people offended that my bumper sticker says "support our troops" all these pussified liberal hippie douchebags offended by anything and everything.

Some day people like me are gonna give up on them, and they will get eaten alive like the sheep they are.


----------



## snake (May 5, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Life as a whole.



You are my sunshine, my only sunshine
You make me happy when skies are gray


----------



## bigmike0321 (May 6, 2016)

my wife works with a bunch of monday morning quarterbacks. it doesnt matter what problem or situation comes up, after it is all over these arrogant ****s have all the answers. should have done this should have that it goes on and on.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 6, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Ecksrated.


I love you too u big hairy man you


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 6, 2016)

Can't stand people at work that bitch about the sameeeeeeeeee fukking thing every damn fukking day. Fukkkkkkkkk. Just do your fukking job.


----------



## thqmas (May 6, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> It makes me sooo mad how OFFENDED everyone gets over everything!!! Iv had people get offended that I wear Tommy Hilfiger, offended that I drink duncin donuts, offended because I go to church, offended that I eat meat, iv even had people get offended by my Detroit accent, saying that my accent is ****ing "racist" people are offended by my American flag TShirt, people offended that my bumper sticker says "support our troops" all these pussified liberal hippie douchebags offended by anything and everything.
> 
> Some day people like me are gonna give up on them, and they will get eaten alive like the sheep they are.



I find your comment offensive. Good day, Sir!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 6, 2016)

I try to not let shit bother me anymore..I used to get angry and pissed over nothing


----------



## snake (May 6, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I try to not let shit bother me anymore..I used to get angry and pissed over nothing



You know BB, when I was young my mom would always tell me how I needed to relax and not get angry over the smallest of things. I then spent my 30's trying to take her advice and mellow out. I was completely miserable trying not to be angry. Now, I put it all out there and feel much better about myself. Anyone around me know at that given moment what I think; I do not try to hide my feelings one way or the other. If someone doesn't know what I think of them or their actions, they are not paying attention.


----------



## anewguy (May 6, 2016)

snake said:


> You know BB, when I was young my mom would always tell me how I needed to relax and not get angry over the smallest of things. I then spent my 30's trying to take her advice and mellow out. I was completely miserable trying not to be angry. Now, I put it all out there and feel much better about myself. Anyone around me know at that given moment what I think; I do not try to hide my feelings one way or the other. If someone doesn't know what I think of them or their actions, they are not paying attention.



I found that I tend to befriend people that are this way.  I'm not usually that way but my best friend is a chick and she tells it like it is like you say... and I respect it


----------



## jennerrator (May 6, 2016)

Solicitors/Sales "men"

Walk in, give spiel...shakes hand...turns to solicitor buddy..."damn, she has a nice grip"

why the fuuk is it so surprising that a woman has a nice strong hand shake...irritating as fuuuk

and FYI, don't give a woman a limp noodle (hand) to shake...hate that shit......


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 6, 2016)

Lol most girls don't lift ^^ can't be crushing their hands like I'm shaking my 6'4 240 pound bossed hand; no disrespect meant by those sales guys I'm sure ,


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 6, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Can't stand people at work that bitch about the sameeeeeeeeee fukking thing every damn fukking day. Fukkkkkkkkk. Just do your fukking job.



God Damn this shit makes me crazy. It's called WORK. If it was fun, you wouldn't be working!


----------



## ToolSteel (May 6, 2016)

Jenner said:


> Solicitors/Sales "men"
> 
> Walk in, give spiel...shakes hand...turns to solicitor buddy..."damn, she has a nice grip"
> 
> ...


I dont think it would be physically possible for me to hand you a "limp noodle"


----------



## Tren4Life (May 6, 2016)

EXCUSES!!!!!!
I can't stand it when someone asks for help then immediately starts making excuses as to why they can't do it the way I'm telling them.


----------



## Maxxed (May 7, 2016)

Someone blowing there nose in a restaurant when your trying to eat..


----------



## saltylifter (May 7, 2016)

I have ended relationships because of people bitting forks or spoons with there teeth. Chewing with you're mouth open.
Those are my pet peeves. Just have table manners and we will get along great.


----------



## bigdog (May 7, 2016)

Mother****ers that dribble piss on the damn toilet seat in the gym!!! Damn you you bitch ass ****ers!


----------



## Dex (May 7, 2016)

I get worked up when my wife moves my things and then doesn't remember where she put them when I am looking for them.


----------



## mickems (May 7, 2016)

Rimming women that don't wipe properly.


----------



## Jaydub (May 8, 2016)

Milo said:


> I get extremely angry when I hear someone chew, even if their mouth is closed.


This.. I actually clicked on this thread to post this exact same thing. I hate it! Like unhealthy hate. lol


----------



## Jaydub (May 8, 2016)

I also really hate the commercials that play during the show. Like on the bottom of the screen. Bad enough I gotta sit thru 5 minutes of advertisements every 10 minutes of show.. But they're gonna put ads on the screen while the show is playing?


----------



## mickems (May 8, 2016)

Jenner said:


> Solicitors/Sales "men"
> 
> Walk in, give spiel...shakes hand...turns to solicitor buddy..."damn, she has a nice grip"
> 
> ...



Because you're not the average woman, Jen.


----------



## snake (May 10, 2016)

I bet this is some of you.

When you drive by a guy on the highway in winter and he has his hoodie up. You've been on the road long enough if you're on the highway and the car is warmed up. Turn the heat on goofball.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 10, 2016)

I know it's petty but I can't stand for someone to talk to me without looking me in the eyes.  Drives me fukking crazy.


----------



## Beedeezy (May 10, 2016)

Waking up and realizing my wife took my car today. It not the vehicle thing, if she want my car then she can have it, but I leave shit in my car sometimes. I need to know I can walk out in the morning and grab something if I need it.


----------



## saltylifter (May 11, 2016)

Bite you're fork
Chew with you're mouth open
Chew gum loud 
Chew loud period 
Have some fing table manners. 
All great ways to get on my bad side. Other then that I'm a very chill dude


----------



## anewguy (May 11, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I have ended relationships because of people bitting forks or spoons with there teeth. Chewing with you're mouth open.
> Those are my pet peeves. Just have table manners and we will get along great.



Oh man, my wife sometimes does that shit with her fork.  Drives me nuts.... Like why hurt your teeth by doing that for one... and also, why be that annoying lol


----------



## Alex (May 14, 2016)

for some reason people in my family always manage to move the conversation to something disgusting WHILE WE'RE EATING.
they did this at thanksgiving. almost got up and left the table.
edit: now that i think about it...it _should _piss me off. oh well. still annoying as hell.


----------



## Milo (May 14, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Bite you're fork
> Chew with you're mouth open
> Chew gum loud
> Chew loud period
> ...



What about getting leveled by a truck?


----------



## LeanHerm (May 14, 2016)

Grown men that hate sports.  



Talking to you pob!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 14, 2016)

People that make fun of people who have big hands and mistype words


----------



## NbleSavage (May 14, 2016)

People who come to the gym in pairs and then proceed to claim two machines & swap back and forth like a bloody synchronized swimming team.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 14, 2016)

People that feel free to speak their mind, yet condemn others for doing the same.


----------



## Milo (May 14, 2016)

Carnies. Circus folk. Small hands. Smell like cabbage.


----------



## thqmas (May 14, 2016)

Ecks being banned.


----------



## Milo (May 14, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Ecks being banned.


----------



## thqmas (May 14, 2016)

Yeh, well I just said that it pisses me off, but it shouldn't. It was a reply "on topic". Wasn't saying anything about if I think it's ok or not. It's not my decision, I don't make the rules, and I'm not pretentious enough to think I can give judgment on the case.

If I have a friend that starts doing drugs - It's his fault, right? But it can piss me off, right? Same here. Not saying who's at fault, just saying it pissed me off.... But.... It really shouldn't (lol, I said it again!).

I'm not into all that drama stuff man, just carry on, nothing to see here.

And I hate Twisted Sister, Milo, god, why? I had a nice day going. They suck (are they holding hands? there, on the right?).


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 14, 2016)

People that take the Internet way to seriously.


----------



## Milo (May 14, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Yeh, well I just said that it pisses me off, but it shouldn't. It was a reply "on topic". Wasn't saying anything about if I think it's ok or not. It's not my decision, I don't make the rules, and I'm not pretentious enough to think I can give judgment on the case.
> 
> If I have a friend that starts doing drugs - It's his fault, right? But it can piss me off, right? Same here. Not saying who's at fault, just saying it pissed me off.... But.... It really shouldn't (lol, I said it again!).
> 
> ...



Cmon man I really hate the ****in Eagles.


----------



## thqmas (May 15, 2016)

Milo said:


> Cmon man I really hate the ****in Eagles.



Awful, Awful band.


----------



## thqmas (May 15, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> People that take the Internet way to seriously.



Hey! Pulling a Twisted Sister on someone's a serious business ok?


----------



## snake (May 27, 2016)

*Refrigerated Dog Food*

I guess it’s not enough that society has gelded our young men; they now want us to do the same to our pets. Look, I know a dog is mans best friend but you are doing him/her a disservice by making a sissy out of them. Save me the B.S. that this stuff is a balanced diet. Their ancestor’s idea of a balanced meal was not falling off while on top of a deer carcass.

And I don’t care what they say about how much the dogs prefer it over “Regular” dog food; more B.S. I remember my old beagle proudly dragging home a groundhog he killed. No prepackaged chicken/bison meat that has been extruded into a heavy plastic wrap could ever make a dog as happy as that beagle was with that groundhog.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2016)

smelly asians in the gym making their weirdo faces while lifting


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 27, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> smelly asians in the gym making their weirdo faces while lifting



Way more bearable then the asian mama sans on the T with bags of raw fish they just bought.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Way more bearable then the asian mama sans on the T with bags of raw fish they just bought.



nasty motherfukkers..anytime i feel the need to rant about asians I call yaya up


----------



## snake (Jun 14, 2016)

My 2 damn pits that think the birdbath is their personal outdoor drinking bowl. The old beagle would drink out a muddy puddle that he just pissed in; now that's a tough dog.


----------



## thqmas (Jun 19, 2016)

My neighbor - an old lady, asking me almost every morning if I have a job, while looking at me suspiciously. Who the F does she think she is? What the F do I need to prove to her?

Yet every time I fall for it and answer a hurtful  "Yes" instead of just not answering or something. I end up turning to my car cursing her silently.

The best of men won't even tickle my Ego, and then there's that little old woman. She comes and gives it a KO... How?


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 19, 2016)

Morbidly obese people who come to the ER for joint pain. I.e. Hip, knee, ankle.


----------



## Markus (Jun 20, 2016)

Bad ****ing drivers.    They make me really angry lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 20, 2016)

The billion dollar company I work for.  Bunch of greedy fuks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Morbidly obese people who come to the ER for joint pain. I.e. Hip, knee, ankle.



This would be my neighbor. Dudes gut hangs almost to his knees. Multiple heart attacks.  When he leaves the house he walks down his two front steps and then maybe 5 feet to reach his vehicle.  He has to stop after going down the two stairs to sit and catch his breath.

He was outside bitching to one of the neighbors about a year ago after his disability claim was rejected.  After 10 minutes of his whining the neighbors wife yells at him "you aren't disabled you are fat. Lose weight!" 

Dinner is delivered every God damn night.  Never a home cooked meal.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 20, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> This would be my neighbor. Dudes gut hangs almost to his knees. Multiple heart attacks.  When he leaves the house he walks down his two front steps and then maybe 5 feet to reach his vehicle.  He has to stop after going down the two stairs to sit and catch his breath.
> 
> He was outside bitching to one of the neighbors about a year ago after his disability claim was rejected.  After 10 minutes of his whining the neighbors wife yells at him "you aren't disabled you are fat. Lose weight!"
> 
> Dinner is delivered every God damn night.  Never a home cooked meal.


Yeah, people who play the disability card, and are nothing but fat and lazy. The shitty part is that they WILL get it if they are persistent. If they put as much energy into exercising as they did trying to fuk the gment....well, you get it!


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 20, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Yeah, people who play the disability card, and are nothing but fat and lazy. The shitty part is that they WILL get it if they are persistent. If they put as much energy into exercising as they did trying to fuk the gment....well, you get it!



They should just make a fat person disability sticker...except this one requires them to park the furthest away in any parking lot or be fined.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 20, 2016)

women who use too much teeth and not enough hand.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 20, 2016)

turkey bacon! that's all! fukk you turkey bacon!!!!!


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 20, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> "you aren't disabled you are fat. Lose weight!"



FUKK! I would have paid to be present when that went down.
Sorry to whine, but these fat ****s drive me crazy! It's not only the patients I see daily, but also the ones that use the power chairs in the store and you glance at their baskets and it's all the shit they SHOULDN'T be eating. The power chair is the last thing they need, they should be walking around the store. I should get to use the chair, I was the one squatting and deadlifting multiple times this week.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 20, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Yeah, people who play the disability card, and are nothing but fat and lazy. The shitty part is that they WILL get it if they are persistent. If they put as much energy into exercising as they did trying to fuk the gment....well, you get it!


I've seen young able bodied people come in with government disability and insurance because they have anxiety.... ANXIETY! who the **** is looking over these applications to give your and my money away?


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 20, 2016)

DarksideSix said:


> women who use too much teeth and not enough hand.



AMEN brother!




Sorry for missing the multiquote fellas, brain fart.


----------



## snake (Aug 28, 2016)

The NFL Sunday ticket advertisement with Lionel Richie and Peyton Manning.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 28, 2016)

How about every damn Peyton manning commercial, snake?


----------



## Ace Corona (Sep 11, 2016)

My bad memory. I'm 45 and my memory has been going out on me over the past couple of years, I'll give an example: Saturday last week I bought a Captain America shaker cup at the Burbank 24 Hour Fitness for around $16, I used it twice, the second time at my junior college the following Thursday. I ended up leaving it in my locker, thinking I had packed it with my other gym gear, so when I got home Thursday night, I couldn't find it and thought I had lost it. I'm on a fixed income, so a $16 shaker cup is a lot of money to me, so the stress of not knowing what really happened to it until I went back to the school on Friday and found it in my locker was completely unnecessary had I remembered to begin with.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh my god!!!! How did I miss this thread!!!!?!? I have so many....

Opening bags of cereal...pull it a bit....won't budge...give it a bit more....bag explodes and it's all in the floor.  Cinnamon Toast Crunch dog food.

People who swipe batteries from other electronics. It's the god damn tv remote you asshole...did you think I wouldn't miss it?

Not putting the top on something. Advil PM dog food.

Touchy feely people. Don't demonstrate anything have done by touching me--ever.  

When I say/make up something at work and get technical questions from non-technical people that don't know the difference. "Yeah the continuum transfunctioner is broken...nothing I can do till Monday...later!"......"So this "transfunctioner....???"

People that answer small talk with big answers. "Hello, how are ya?"..."Splendid...and you?"...."Well, not so good....my mother has osteoporosis...."

People that text like a typewriter. Don't make me listen to 50 dings. Type it all at once.

People that insist on eye contact during conversations. I've evaluated the situation and determined if your bullshit requires my full attention or if I can multitask...acceptance is key.

Religion.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 11, 2016)

Parking at Walmart.  Well, walmart in general, but it starts in the parking lot. Five f***ING acres of parking lot and no place to park because shopping carts everywhere.  You can waddle your fat ass around the store for 2 hours doing God knows what but can't return a cart 20 feet to where it belongs?


----------



## Grinch (Sep 11, 2016)

Douche flavors. Why can't the douche companies make douche flavors that appeal to guys. I don't want to taste a ****ing rose garden when I'm eating from the trough. I want to taste gasoline, gunpowder, and bacon cheeseburger. Maybe fresh cut grass....maybe. I even don't mind a pussy to taste like piss. Once or twice I've pulled little pieces of toilet paper from my teeth. And Thas weird but I'm ok with that. But having a vagina taste like my great grandmothers potpourri jar is not acceptable. If your pussy smells so bad that you have to scent it then you May want to change your diet or stop leaving cum loads stashed away in that meat pocket for days on end. 
Whew! **** yeah Sunday.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 11, 2016)

I take it you're not very picky when it comes to womenz


----------



## snake (Sep 12, 2016)

Grinch said:


> Douche flavors. Why can't the douche companies make douche flavors that appeal to guys. I don't want to taste a ****ing rose garden when I'm eating from the trough.



They do make that. 5% alcohol and has a tapered applicator.







If she's older than 40 y.o. you can skip the tapered one and go with this model. Plus you get an additional 1% more alcohol.


----------



## snake (Sep 21, 2016)

The media that thinks I give a flying fuuk about actors/actresses personal lives.

I really and truly do not care about someone I have never met, had some form of communication with or have a personal interest in. If Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are no longer married and she's not showing up for a "Workout" in the Snake pit, I could care less about it. Stop stuffing this meaningless information down my throat and get to the damn scores of last nights baseball games dammit!


----------



## DF (Sep 21, 2016)

Open mouth gum chewers!  Mother of God! I'll stab you with an ice pick!


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 21, 2016)

Joliver ........


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 21, 2016)

People that back into parking spots.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 21, 2016)

Heavy Breathers. I don't know what it is...If I can hear your breathing I get instantly aggravated at you.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 21, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> People that back into parking spots.



I think you are just jealous because you cant...


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 21, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> I think you are just jealous because you cant...



I could totally see TrickWilliams parked backwards.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 21, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> I could totally see TrickWilliams parked backwards.



I'm backed into my parking spot at work as we speak my friend.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Joliver ........



Hey dammit! Every damn body likes me!!! DF, tell him! Red? POB? Now I know Go Away likes me. That's for sure. Come on! Speak up if you like jol. 

We are just going to let Toolsteel come in here and hate me!? That is ridiculous! This thread is ridiculous! Toolsteel is ridiculous!!! Not liking me??? RIDICULOUS!!!!


----------

